# First time waxing?



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Today was my first time waxing my own snowboard EVER!
I think it came out pretty good.
Even though it seems uneven there are no bare spots on the base and I did not burn or determinate the board.
How do you think this looks?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do I think it looks?

You're supposed to scrape it off :laugh:

That is a lot of wax. That means a lot of time scraping. When I first started I tended to use too much wax as well. You'll learn you can get by with less. It's harder to spread around with less but that just means you stay in a smaller area with the iron to get it nice and hot and spreadable.

Trust me. Less wax = easier scraping.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> How do I think it looks?
> 
> You're supposed to scrape it off :laugh:
> 
> ...


I will be scraping tomorrow haha I know to scrape. Thanks for the tip i just ddnt wanna use too little.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Out of curiosity is it possible to use something besides a real wax scraper to scrape. I know its probably best to just buy one and use it but is there anything around the house I could use instead?


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I just did mine for the 2nd time ever, I don't think waxing is to be taken too too seriously, I mean melt some wax, spread it around, scrape it off, and you'll be good. It's not that complicated I don't think…


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

AIRider said:


> I just did mine for the 2nd time ever, I don't think waxing is to be taken too too seriously, I mean melt some wax, spread it around, scrape it off, and you'll be good. It's not that complicated I don't think…


My only real concerns where damaging the board and getting good wax penetration. When I first started I know I was working with a sinthered base. Yeah. People say they absorb a lot of wax? They were not kidding. This thing sucked it up like a fat kid sucks up ice cream on the 4th of july. Insane.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> Out of curiosity is it possible to use something besides a real wax scraper to scrape. I know its probably best to just buy one and use it but is there anything around the house I could use instead?


I use a metal drywall spatula. Beats the hell out of those cheap plastic piece of shit "scrapers".


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I use a metal drywall spatula. Beats the hell out of those cheap plastic piece of shit "scrapers".


I use one of these too, but I also have a traditional plastic Dakine scraper. With the metal ones, make sure you have it nice and level. You can gouge the shit out of your board if you push down hard and it isn't leveled out. Well...if it's a sharp spatula. 

You did use a lot, but I usually do too. 

Thread Hijack: I don't have a board shop within 3 hours. Anyone know anything over the counter at wal-mart that works as a decent wax remover? I don't want to get something that's going to fuck up the base, so tried and true over speculation, please. Thanks!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I use a metal drywall spatula. Beats the hell out of those cheap plastic piece of shit "scrapers".


Same, I just rounded off the corners then gumstoned them smooth.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Thread Hijack: I don't have a board shop within 3 hours. Anyone know anything over the counter at wal-mart that works as a decent wax remover?


I never use it. When I need to clean my base, I'll just hot scrape.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Used to use metal scraper with that shitty one ball jay biogreen. Now using some softer wax and the piece of plexi I grabbed from work is doing great. Depends how hard the wax is you are using really.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I never use it. When I need to clean my base, I'll just hot scrape.


I'll continue to do that, then. I did it last time and it seemed to work just fine. I've got a few trips coming up with little downtime in between. I want to make sure this next wax covers for a few days. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i used to use a drywall scraper, started using the plexi scrapers recently. i find they are actually harder you can scrape with a lot more pressure using the hard plastic scrapers


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

If you use a metal scraper, one little hint is to take a dremel and round out the edges of the scraper so you don't accidentally gouge your board if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

I waxed my board 3 times now. The first time I did it was when I purchased it back in September. I put alot of wax on like you did and looked like your photos. Last weekend, I broke her virginity but holy cow I was scraping *FOREVER* the night before! Gave her a buff and brush after all that scraping and regretted putting that much wax on.

After the first day of riding, I noticed only the edges (at most, one inch along either side) needed waxing. You could still feel the smoothness of the wax everywhere else. So that night I decided to only wax the edges.

Since I was riding junk from rain the day before frozen overnight, mixed with man made stuff, I decided not to scrap off the fresh wax along the edges. After the first run, the junk I was riding had removed the wax and left the edges pretty smooth. Again, at the end of the day only the edges needed waxing and I could still feel the smoothness everywhere else from 2 nights prior.

So in conclusion, depending on what you are riding, you may not need to scrap. For me, I have decided the only times I am going to scrap is for hot waxing and if I visit a real mountain that has that magical stuff called pow. I'm going to let the hard pack mini ice chunks junk crud do the scraping for me.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Clarion said:


> I waxed my board 3 times now. The first time I did it was when I purchased it back in September. I put alot of wax on like you did and looked like your photos. Last weekend, I broke her virginity but holy cow I was scraping *FOREVER* the night before! Gave her a buff and brush after all that scraping and regretted putting that much wax on.
> 
> After the first day of riding, I noticed only the edges (at most, one inch along either side) needed waxing. You could still feel the smoothness of the wax everywhere else. So that night I decided to only wax the edges.
> 
> ...


I would always scrape, but not necessarily polish depending on conditions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i know some old timer skiers who say if you use the proper amount of wax and prefer to spend more time drinking beer and chasing women, just leave the "peanut butter" on (no scrape). the first 100 feet will suck, but then gravity and friction take over.

not saying i do it, but if i get better at waxing i prolly will.

prolly not a great idea on a powder day either but i forgot what those are.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just throw the wax on and a do a quick scrape. I get all the excess off and don't worry about polishing and buffing and all that. That stuff will make a difference for the first couple of runs at best. Just not worth the added effort IMO.


----------

